# Random NON-POLITICAL Campfire Stuff #5



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 16, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1157968


Thats some stuff i never wanna see in person right there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Jun 17, 2022)

??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1157943


A little squirt behind each ear…..and a saloon girl outfit, things could get real exciting for a ol gal !


----------



## Dub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## B. White (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 20, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1158884


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 21, 2022)

Queen of the Waffle House


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 21, 2022)

That's kinda like a butter-face.  Everything looks good but her face.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## B. White (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jun 22, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1159106



It's alright sweet thang.  C'mon and I'll give ya a ride in my muddy F250...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 25, 2022)

Would have been a good un next year...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2022)

If'n it were to ever bust loose.......just sayin


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 27, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


I saw that a couple years ago. She is amazing with great balance…..easy on the eyes too


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 27, 2022)

I wonder how she would do on this one tho ? I’d wreck right off.Welders vs. Engineers


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 30, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


ikr?


----------



## B. White (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Jul 1, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1160922


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 1, 2022)

Oldie but goody !


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>



Very Nice! And the tricks were pretty cool too. ?


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## B. White (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## B. White (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jul 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1161562



Amen!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## B. White (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2022)

Assignation attempted on Biden Saturday. A pretending to be a transgender liberal came up to Biden to shake his hand for doing such a great job as president. Biden’s Secret Service guard frisked the guy to make sure he was clean (meant dirty). They discovered the guy was carrying two full bottles of Head and Shoulders shampoo and immediately arrested him for attempting to off Biden. What is so dangerous about the shampoo you ask? Head and Shoulders removes flakes.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 5, 2022)

Keebs said:


> Assignation attempted on Biden Saturday. A pretending to be a transgender liberal came up to Biden to shake his hand for doing such a great job as president. Biden’s Secret Service guard frisked the guy to make sure he was clean (meant dirty). They discovered the guy was carrying two full bottles of Head and Shoulders shampoo and immediately arrested him for attempting to off Biden. What is so dangerous about the shampoo you ask? Head and Shoulders removes flakes.


Two points and a hug awarded to Ms Keebs


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Crakajak (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544524586720436225


----------



## BassRaider (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 6, 2022)

Anyone else have friends like these ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 6, 2022)

Ther we were, out hunting Black Panthers in the North Georgia mountains. I say hey bud, look over yonder in that hole.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 6, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544524586720436225


When you do the finale first……it’s all downhill from there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 7, 2022)

BassRaider said:


> View attachment 1162007


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 7, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Ther we were, out hunting Black Panthers in the North Georgia mountains. I say hey bud, look over yonder in that hole.View attachment 1162045


There is all the proof I need!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jul 7, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1162172



That.
Is.
Awesome!


----------



## Railroader (Jul 7, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1162225



So is that... ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Mars (Jul 11, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/Hdfmq5VUFwk?feature=share


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 11, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1162779


You got a beef with ocean front property?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 11, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> You got a beef with ocean front property?


----------



## OwlRNothing (Jul 11, 2022)

Now Karen, dang it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Revived (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2022)

Truth.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 13, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1163280


I don’t get it


----------



## thumper523 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 13, 2022)

thumper523 said:


> View attachment 1163291


5 points


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2022)

Guilty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Brought back a painful memory. Still got the scar on my knee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 14, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1163418


A little flat black spray paint and no one wood know the difference


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 14, 2022)

I see what you did there.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jul 14, 2022)

BassRaider said:


> View attachment 1163467


As James Gregory would say"sometime in tha passt, some idiot...."


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2022)

Dub said:


>


I can relate.


----------



## thumper523 (Jul 15, 2022)

More TIPS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jul 15, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


It ain't lookin good ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 15, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Ill do one better


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 16, 2022)

Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
    In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realise you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
    The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defence attorney?'
    She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
    The defence attorney nearly died.
    The judge asked both counsellors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
    'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair.


----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)

*Gotta love it when Karma comes quickly to vandals.....*


----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2022)

Dub said:


>



That is just cold blooded response.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Crakajak (Jul 19, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I see what you did there.


.me to,too,two


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 19, 2022)

Isn,t this the truth


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 19, 2022)

@4HAND


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 19, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1164619@4HAND


Problem is, I'm the one been eating the lunches. ??

You know what they say, no such thing as a free lunch!


----------



## BassRaider (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2022)

@blood on the ground 

do you agree?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> @blood on the ground
> 
> do you agree?
> View attachment 1164834


Absolutely, no question about it!


----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549825804120367104


----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jul 23, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1165195



Good Lord... ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jul 24, 2022)

My wife sent me this...


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 28, 2022)

I’m


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Jul 29, 2022)

Dub said:


>


No truer words.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## B. White (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Crakajak (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## chiefbaron (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2022)

$20 Tee shirt at our LGS  My buddy bought 2.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Aug 1, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1167065


Shazam and abracadabra


----------



## BassRaider (Aug 1, 2022)

*10 things I want in my life:* 

1) Fishing
2) More fishing
3) Friends who love to fish
4) Fish bait
5) Money for fishing gear
6) Fishing
7) A partner who loves to fish
8) A big lake for fishing
9) Giant fish
10) Fishing


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 1, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1162175


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 3, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1167523


How true!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Aug 5, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1167923


Well tell us what Louie Louie said


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 5, 2022)

We gota go.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 5, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> We gota go.



Where we going?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 5, 2022)

You'd have to ask the songwriter.  I never did know where.


----------



## Dub (Aug 6, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1167856





I gotta have one of those !!!!


----------



## Dub (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 6, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1168197





You can tell that's a classy joint by they way they welcome 1911's.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2022)

Dub said:


> You can tell that's a classy joint by they way they welcome 1911's.



My kind of place!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Aug 7, 2022)

Ha!  Y’all got some good ones going on


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 7, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1168310


Yes sir!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## johnnyk2000 (Aug 7, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Not a good time to taking a drink as i scrolled down and saw them gutchies.. man those are large


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1168570


I have felt the swarm of the Low Country on opening day many times.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1168546





And don't forget........."He took all the 6.5 Creedmoor ammo, too".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Aug 11, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1169165


Wife still tells the story of our kids and cousins from both sides of the family packed into and hanging off the sides of a Cozy Coupe just like that going down the hill between our house and the garden. Front tire dropped in a depression and it started flipping. She said kids were flying off in all directions. When it was over she expected total carnage. They jump up and scream YEAH. Let's do that again.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## redeli (Aug 11, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1169164


aint nothing wrong with a chevrolet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 11, 2022)

redeli said:


> aint nothing wrong with a chevrolet


Or the rag top either!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 11, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1169206


You win the internet today?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)

*Busier'n a.......*


----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 13, 2022)

Good dog!  

Petey.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 13, 2022)

Dub said:


>


That's just disturbing


----------



## BassRaider (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2022)

Got to love the book of faces' fact checkers.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## B. White (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 15, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1170026


And here I thought it was just the players that were wimps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 18, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1170301


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 18, 2022)

Now Seriously, anyone that’s watched the show for even half a season knows that was just Jonathan shooting pyrotechnics off the back of the Time Bandit! ? ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> @blood on the ground
> 
> do you agree?
> View attachment 1164834


Wish that snow was in the forecast for this weekend!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 18, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1170712


Rats aren't meat any more than bugs are. They're vermin and the limp wristed, pantywaists are skeert of em so eat all you want.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1170920


----------



## BassRaider (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 21, 2022)

Could God not have made sinful stuff not quite so enjoyable?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeepnfish (Aug 21, 2022)

Baby skunks are cute as all git out.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1171382


Saw where a fella set a new genius record the other day.  Ate 17 ghost peppers in 60 seconds.

I hurt for him.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1171707


What happened to flying though his jetwash ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2022)

Stuck ?


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 23, 2022)

Ouch. That would've taking some serious skill.....or lack, thereof.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2022)

Roll Tide !


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 25, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1172315


That's funny !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 27, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1172516


Well, I don't know iw about the laughing part, but that's live'n an love'n right there for me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh the memories.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 29, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh the memories.
> View attachment 1173199


 As a youngster, I once drove my Datsun with no starter from Va.Bch. to Fort Lauderdale.  Lost my clutch and alternator on the way. Stop the overnight to charge the battery at a gas station. Fixed everything in Fort Lauderdale and went on to Key West and then back to Va. Bch... 
 Livin off Orange's, pineapples, clams and youth!  Sleeping in the mosquito netted back of the wagon with my surfboard on top.


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 29, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> As a youngster, I once drove my Datsun with no starter from Va.Bch. to Fort Lauderdale.  Lost my clutch and alternator on the way. Stop the overnight to charge the battery at a gas station. Fixed everything in Fort Lauderdale and went on to Key West and then back to Va. Bch...
> Livin off Orange's, pineapples, clams and youth!  Sleeping in the mosquito netted back of the wagon with my surfboard on top.


Had a bad starter on a car in HS.  Dirt poor.  Got good at picking parking spots with a little slope. 

 Even better if you could pop the clutch and start it in reverse too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Had a bad starter on a car in HS.  Dirt poor.  Got good at picking parking spots with a little slope.
> 
> Even better if you could pop the clutch and start it in reverse too.


Picking parking spots was the key. Always on a slope. I had a VW fastback.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 29, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Picking parking spots was the key. Always on a slope. I had a VW.


Lol.

'75 scirraco here.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 29, 2022)

51 Chevy truck driven with no battery, no starter, and no brakes, no problem. Just make sure your thinking ahead.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 29, 2022)

It also had no heater, no radio and no A/C.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 29, 2022)

Wipers worked good til you "mashed the gas,' then nothing.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 29, 2022)

basstrkr said:


> Wipers worked good til you "mashed the gas,' then nothing.



Vacuum wipers...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Aug 30, 2022)

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1173444



Best one yet, and very true!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 1, 2022)

@sinclair1, Is that a WC claim?


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 1, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> @sinclair1, Is that a WC claim?


There’s some idiots out there. It takes us a bunch of handholding to get them thru the forklift test.

We have had several parking lot accidents too! If you want to wake a kid up, show them the video Eight seconds: one fatal distraction


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1175148



This is headed to the blue room


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)

*I should've invited them over for breakfast today.*


----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1175188


----------



## campboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Dub said:


>



ain't that the sickening truth??


----------



## Dub (Sep 8, 2022)

campboy said:


> ain't that the sickening truth??




I'm afraid so.


I also worry about our armed forces being taught similar......so much time being leveraged into them using the right pronouns, waving their stress cards, equality vs effort, kinder & gentler vs a fighting force to kill the enemy.

And there are those who will cry that is political talk.    It is not politics....it is simply reality and lack of applied common sense.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1175527


 H22 won't let me cut the grass. I'm good with that.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 won't let me cut the grass. I'm good with that.


He's just trying to protect the A.C. outside unit!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2022)

It’s a pretty good tactic if you think about it  Kinda like when we do a chore and monk it up so they won’t ask again


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 9, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> It’s a pretty good tactic if you think about it  Kinda like when we do a chore and monk it up so they won’t ask again


I have to say you’ve got something there.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1175587





That's what I'm talking about, right there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1176536








I concur.




Sipping this at the moment......


----------



## Milkman (Sep 15, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1176763



That 2x6 band ain’t going nowhere ?


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Sep 15, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1176656


Be very careful and lick it off, don’t let the dishwasher get it.


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Sep 16, 2022)

Just a FWIW: You never really apprecaite things and places like this beautiful Blue Ridge brook trout creek until you're too old to keep on doing it. 

Kids, go hard at whatever it is you love for as long as you can - and make as many memories as possible along the way. You can sleep when you're dead.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 17, 2022)




----------

